# Terrier Style



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

This is so cool! And I love the blue feet. I wonder how many terrier owners you can fool?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow that is amazing!
I saw an ad on the subway today with a Persian cat that had it's feet done in the shape of Ugg boots and was thinking that was adorable, but you just blew that outta the water!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OH! So that's YOU posting in that FB grooming group!  He looks SMASHING!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

He looks amazing, I love all the style poodle can be groomed.


----------



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow! What kind of dye is that? Where can you get it? I had been looking at Aerdale pictures yesterday, you nailed the terrier look.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! You can buy some dye from Petedge: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...impleSearchString=hair+color&wec-locale=en_US

Funny you mentioned the cat, I shaved my Persian cat into a lion trim recently.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey tokipoke! It's been awhile!!!! You're still rockin' it!!!!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow that's hall-of-fame stuff! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

